
AI software waxes US F-16 pilot's tail 5-0 during virtual dogfight drills - eecc
https://www.theregister.com/2020/08/21/ai_beats_f16_pilot/
======
lysp
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24232307](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24232307)

